# My favorite saying is . . .



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

Mine is

He/She is so dumb they could tear up a steel ball with a rubber hammer:wink:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

My husband's ex-wife has decals on her truck that say "Girls Shoot Better!" ... ha ha ha That's how I knew we'd get along okay. :wink:

For reference, I usually just say "Woman Archer".


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

big buck babe bbb


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

The shop I shoot for, Big River Archery, has pink bumper stickers that say "Silly boys, bows are for girls!" along with the name and web address of the shop.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Mine is...*

I have a tat on my lower back that is roses and vines, "Country Girl By The Grace Of God" is written/disguised in the vines.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

morgansgirl said:


> I have a tat on my lower back that is roses and vines, "Country Girl By The Grace Of God" is written/disguised in the vines.


That sounds really neat :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> That sounds really neat :wink:


Thanks, I will post a pic if I can get some help. Hard place to take a picture by yourself.:wink:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Mine is..

"No boys...no problems!" lol

but then that's a general saying of mine anyway if somebody asks me why I don't have a boyfriend


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl (Jun 26, 2007)

I find myself saying to people these days "Yes I Hunt"! So I guess that my saying! :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

My license plate on my truck says LDYRCHR


----------



## caliper (Dec 4, 2007)

All I can say is that I live my life on the words people have told me and it goes "something a wise man told me' Unfortunately that man is no longer with us but his memory lives on in my heart. Damn do I wish he were still with us.
Talk about someone having an influence over you and he was not even related to me. I miss him alot as it was this time of year I would see him mostly. Cal


----------



## IA Huntress (Nov 13, 2007)

Witchy1 said:


> The shop I shoot for, Big River Archery, has pink bumper stickers that say "Silly boys, bows are for girls!" along with the name and web address of the shop.


I love that! How do I get one?


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

IA Huntress said:


> I love that! How do I get one?


look up WWW.bigriverarchery.net their phone number and hours is on the website.


----------



## IA Huntress (Nov 13, 2007)

dkoutdoors_girl said:


> I find myself saying to people these days "Yes I Hunt"! So I guess that my saying! :wink:


I love that one too! 
I work in the industry and if I answer the phone, they'll start to ask me a question...but then stop half way through and say, "Wait - do you know about this (insert product name)?" Or, "is there someone else I can talk to?"
For whatever reason, they always seem to be amazed when I tell them that not only do I hunt, but I have actually killed something and put my hands on it. My gosh who would have thought...A girl, working in the archery industry who shoots a bow and hunts! I used to get mad, but now I just laugh...


----------



## IA Huntress (Nov 13, 2007)

rcmjr said:


> look up WWW.bigriverarchery.net their phone number and hours is on the website.


Thank you!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

mine is if you arn't first your last. :wink Talladega Nights)lol


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I heard a funny the other night at an indoor shoot--guy was walking back with his arrows and he says " I about got the yardage pegged" That was just the funniest thing.

I shoot with guys mostly all the time, as I am sure most of us women do, and they can sure come up with some funny stuff.


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

"I'm only here for my own self amusement."


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

IA Huntress said:


> I love that! How do I get one?


Sorry for not responding! Haven't looked at this thread in a while. PM me if you need help although you shouldn't if you talk to Rick and Tracy (call in the afternoons). They are class acts and will take good care of you.


----------



## RanchWife (Oct 2, 2007)

hkymoose said:


> "I'm only here for my own self amusement."


That one is funny and so true sometimes


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

RanchWife said:


> That one is funny and so true sometimes


Well, this winter will be my first year shooting spots and I'm a little nervous. When some of the guys found out I was nervous one guy told me I should say that to myself. LOL
"I'm only here for my own amsuement." I think what he meant was, "I'm only here for my own gain!" LMAO
As in, don't worry about what others think of your shooting, do it to improve yourself.:wink:


----------



## MsHillbilly94 (Jan 6, 2006)

LVE makes a decal for girls in Pink that states "Yes I do hunt like a girl!" Even though the ladies here love a couple guys buy it as a joke to stick on some poor soul at work 

My fave is "the only thing that sat its way to success was a hen!" I have it taped to my boss' (a.k.a. dad) computer :wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

morgansgirl said:


> I have a tat on my lower back that is roses and vines, "Country Girl By The Grace Of God" is written/disguised in the vines.


:wink:I love it.....

And i have a t-shirt that say "as a matter a fact i DO hunt like a girl" it has a pic of a women with a big buck on it...


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Kimmiedawn! I love anything that says something about girls hunting too!


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

Huntin4Elk said:


> My license plate on my truck says LDYRCHR




Thats really cool


----------

